# Population Genetics > Autosomal Genetics > Dodecad >  My results - please help me understand them

## Diocletian

Hi. It's been a very long time since I last posted on here. Today I got my results from 23andme. I will give you a detailed background information about my family below. I would very much like you to help me understand my results.

Y-DNA: L*
mtDNA: T1a

3.1% of my DNA is from Neanderthals

I have 3-4 genetic variants associated with blond hair. I had blonde hair as a child, currently it's dark chestnut brown.

I have green eyes. My genotype is GG.

*Paternal side of my family:* Turkish-sepaking Alevis from the central Black Sea region of Turkey. According to what I have heard from my father, as to where we descend from, their origin of place is Central Asia, through Khorasan (which is a quite common story among Turkmen Alevis regarding their origins). This pretty much explains how I have L. My theory is that, my paternal line descends from a Southwest Asian, Indo-Iranian group of people, who assimilated into Turkish-speaking populations under the rule of Ghaznavids, instead of the Hunnic/Turkic groups who probably carries L to an extent, such as Argyns and Madjars. Because I have a significant South and Southwest Asian admixture. I also have some East Asian/Siberian residue.
*
Maternal side of my family:* Zaza-speaking grandmother, and Turkish-speaking grandfather (who I think might probably be of Armenian origin, since his village had a major Armenian population) from eastern Turkey. Zazas are considered to be related to Gilakis, who are thought to be originally from Caucasus, and to have migrated to Anatolia from the south of the Caspian Sea. I tend to link my T1a to my significant Northeastern European admixture, through the line of my Zaza-speaking grandmother, who looked fairly European, with light skin, light hair, and blue eyes. 


*Eurogenes EUtest V2 K15 Admixture Proportions*

*Admix Results (sorted):

#
Population
Percent

1
East_Med
33.72

2
West_Asian
32.1

3
South_Asian
6.55

4
Red_Sea
6.39

5
Eastern_Euro
5.65

6
North_Sea
4.12

7
West_Med
3.39

8
Atlantic
2.73

9
Baltic
2.41

10
Southeast_Asian
0.92

11
Amerindian
0.82

12
Siberian
0.75

13
Oceanian
0.45



Single Population Sharing:

#
Population (source)
Distance

1
Kurdish
4.28

2
Azeri
5.22

3
Iranian
5.81

4
Georgian_Jewish
6.93

5
Assyrian
8.04

6
Armenian
8.2

7
Turkish
8.33

8
Iranian_Jewish
10.87

9
Kurdish_Jewish
12.08

10
Lebanese_Muslim
13.95

11
Syrian
15.56

12
Turkmen
17.36

13
Cyprian
18.34

14
Kumyk
18.59

15
Lebanese_Druze
19.33

16
Lebanese_Christian
19.46

17
Jordanian
20.43

18
Samaritan
21.34

19
Palestinian
22.1

20
Georgian
22.8



Mixed Mode Population Sharing:

#

Primary Population (source)
Secondary Population (source)
Distance

1

70.2%
Iranian_Jewish
+ 
29.8%
Tabassaran
@ 
1.75

2

68.3%
Iranian_Jewish
+ 
31.7%
Lezgin
@ 
2

3

63.6%
Iranian_Jewish
+ 
36.4%
Kumyk
@ 
2.72

4

85.7%
Kurdish
+ 
14.3%
Lebanese_Druze
@ 
2.87

5

81.3%
Kurdish
+ 
18.7%
Lebanese_Muslim
@ 
2.93

6

86%
Kurdish
+ 
14%
Lebanese_Christian
@ 
2.94

7

87.5%
Kurdish
+ 
12.5%
Palestinian
@ 
2.94

8

63.4%
Azeri
+ 
36.6%
Assyrian
@ 
2.94

9

71.5%
Iranian_Jewish
+ 
28.5%
Chechen
@ 
2.95

10

88.9%
Kurdish
+ 
11.1%
Libyan_Jewish
@ 
2.97

11

83.2%
Kurdish
+ 
16.8%
Syrian
@ 
2.98

12

87.3%
Kurdish
+ 
12.7%
Samaritan
@ 
2.99

13

86.9%
Kurdish
+ 
13.1%
Jordanian
@ 
3.02

14

71.1%
Kurdish
+ 
28.9%
Assyrian
@ 
3.04

15

92.3%
Kurdish
+ 
7.7%
Yemenite_Jewish
@ 
3.05

16

89.2%
Kurdish
+ 
10.8%
Bedouin
@ 
3.12

17

79.9%
Kurdish
+ 
20.1%
Kurdish_Jewish
@ 
3.12

18

59.7%
Azeri
+ 
40.3%
Georgian_Jewish
@ 
3.14

19

92.4%
Kurdish
+ 
7.6%
Saudi
@ 
3.16

20

66.2%
Kurdish_Jewish
+ 
33.8%
Lezgin
@ 
3.17


*
*Eurogenes_ANE K7 Admixture Proportions*


Population


ANE
16.34

ASE
4.56

WHG-UHG
10.39

East_Eurasian
1.05

West_African
-

East_African
0.59

ENF
67.08



*Eurogenes Hunter_Gatherer vs. Farmer Admixture Proportions*

Population


Anatolian Farmer
49.76

Baltic Hunter Gatherer
7.01

Middle Eastern Herder
19.56

East Asian Farmer
1.44

South American Hunter Gatherer
0.79

South Asian Hunter Gatherer
7.19

North Eurasian Hunter Gatherer
0.70

East African Pastoralist
-

Oceanian Hunter Gatherer
1.02

Mediterranean Farmer
12.54

Pygmy Hunter Gatherer
-

Bantu Farmer
-



*EUtest Admixture Proportions*

Population


SOUTH_BALTIC
3.16

EAST_EURO
7.52

NORTH-CENTRAL_EURO
2.48

ATLANTIC
-

WEST_MED
3.17

EAST_MED
34.82

WEST_ASIAN
29.55

MIDDLE_EASTERN
10.93

SOUTH_ASIAN
6.39

EAST_AFRICAN
-

EAST_ASIAN
1.08

SIBERIAN
0.91

WEST_AFRICAN
-



*Eurogenes K12b Admixture Proportions*

Population


Western European
2.16

Siberian
1.34

East African
-

West Central Asian
17.13

South Asian
2.79

West African
-

Caucasus
35.20

Finnish
1.16

Mediterranean
15.07

Southwest Asian
16.51

North European
6.60

East Asian
2.05






*1)* Caucasian component

Turks are known to have a major Caucasian admixture. I am not sure if this is because it is what you get when you mix a Turkish-speaking Iranian/South Central Asian with an Armenian/Pontic Greek, or Turks are indeed North Caucasians in origin, who have been Turkified. 

*2)* South/Southwest Asian component

Probably from both my maternal and paternal sides. Paternal side, which is Bactrian L in origin, along with extreme admixing with West Asian Indo-Iranian groups. Maternal side, Zaza-speaking groups, Indo-Iranian populations again. Also a possible Armenian origin from the maternal side.
*3)* Mediterranean component

I have no idea what this might be. East Med I guess. Does this denote an Anatolian Greek admixture?
*4)* Northeastern European component

I am thinking that this comes from my maternal side, because of the haplogroup T1a.


That's all. I would like to hear your theories about my origins as well. 

Thanks for noticing.

Edit: Sorry for posting the thread in the wrong category. Would be nice if moved to the Eurogenes category. Thanks.

----------


## New Englander

Your high South Asian says you Iranian or Kurdish descended on your mothers said. East Euro and North Sea are from your Black sea father.

----------


## Diocletian

> Your high South Asian says you Iranian or Kurdish descended on your mothers said. East Euro and North Sea are from your Black sea father.


Why do you think the East Euro is from my father's side?

----------


## New Englander

"from the central Black Sea region of Turkey". Not sure about the high SW Asian tho. Might be Anatolian Farmer linked.

----------


## Diocletian

> "from the central Black Sea region of Turkey". Not sure about the high SW Asian tho. Might be Anatolian Farmer linked.


Yes, but what makes you link East Euro to Black Sea? Wouldn't you consider that my South Asian and SW Asian components could be linked to my paternal line which is L? Because, if the Gedrosian admixture is rather from my maternal side, my paternal line must have been descended from the Hunnic/Turkic L carriers, as it would make more sense.

----------


## New Englander

Haplogroups mean nothing. 

The Black sea connects Northern Anatolia with Eastern Europe and the North Sea. Pontic Greeks have Slavic mixture as well. 

No, Your Mom is from south Eastern Turkey? Thats Kurdish land. Iranic origin explains the South Asian.

South West Asian drops off East of Turkey to under than of Sicilians, but Anatolian have high SW Asian, around that of Sephardi Jews. .

----------


## Diocletian

> Haplogroups mean nothing. 
> 
> The Black sea connects Northern Anatolia with Eastern Europe and the North Sea. Pontic Greeks have Slavic mixture as well. 
> 
> No, Your Mom is from south Eastern Turkey? Thats Kurdish land. Iranic origin explains the South Asian.
> 
> South West Asian drops off East of Turkey to under than of Sicilians, but Anatolian have high SW Asian, around that of Sephardi Jews. .


I don't think Pontic Greeks have much Slavic admixture in them. Also I am not sure which components denote a Pontic Greek ancestry. Atlantic/West Euro and West Med?

You are right about your Black Sea thingy, but my paternal side has a story of migrating to the area from Khorasan. History tells that Oghuz Turks started migrating into West Asia, e.g. Khorasan and westwards, starting from their Transoxianan homeland between the Caspian Sea and the Aral Lake. In this case, my ANE and WHG powered North Euro cannot be really linked to the speculative Pontic Greek origin, but rather to a proto-Turkic origin of Yamnaya descent, through Andronovo, Sintashta and Corded Ware. Considering my Y-DNA haplogroup L, my ancient grandfather was most likely a Turkicized, Indo-Iranian Hephtalite guy descending from the Parthians.

According to this scenario, I can explain my high South Asian component with my Iranic maternal side, which would mean that my maternal T1a has little or nothing to with my North Euro.

----------


## New Englander

"According to this scenario, I can explain my high South Asian component with my Iranic maternal side, which would mean that my maternal T1a has little or nothing to with my North Euro."

Thats what Im thinking.

As far as your fathers side goes, the only real way to tell would be to do a 1 on 1 comparison with a Oghuz sample.

----------

